# JAY's WAX REVIEW by Otto



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

So further to my quick update on Jay homebrew thread I thought I would formally add my findings which I think are pretty good.

I used my daily driver for the test.
This covers approx 400miles per week.
Wax was tested on the bootlid only.
reason is I value a reduction in dirt adhesion so this is the best place for it.
Jay's Polymer was applied to the driver side + R222 was applied to the passenger.
This was applied on Tues 5 Nov after a clean and SRP.

As mentioned before but I will cover it again in brief.

With waxes that I use regularly, my motivation is durability and reduction of dirt adhesion. So here it goes.

APPLICATION
Wax needs a little warming in order to get it onto the applicator, however, a little spreads really far with a satisfaction that you know the wax is on there good.

BUFFING OFF
This was what some would say is a little tricky. Polymer is a little snaggy on the cloth but providing you use a clean MF and turn regularly I can't see anyone with experience having a problem. It's just different compared to the mainstream waxes.

FINISH
If I'm honest I couldn't notice any difference in finish to R222, however, I rarely do with waxes as it's more down to preparation in my opinion. I should add that both offered a smooth feel and good reflection also.:thumb:

DURABILITY
The pictures below were taken on Friday 08 Nov after approx 320miles in daily rain and poor weather conditions.

Here shows the boot before my drive home at approx 280miles point
Jays Polymer on the right
R222 on the left
You can clearly see that Polymer provides taller beads which has fallen less.
R222 has significantly poorer beading quality in comparison which can be clearly seen from this pic.


Close up of the Polymer showing some good beading (please bear in mind the miliage covered and the conditions as well as being on an upright surface= and the effect this would have on degrading the beading quality)


Close up of the R222 - poorer beading


The following two pics were posted once I had arrived back at home. I had driven the 40miles in rain so the wax had been worked hard.

Jays Polymer on the right.


R222 on the left


It is apparent after even a short time that Jays Polymer performs well and provides good practical usage especially for someone like me who drives a lot.

It should also be noted that from Tues to Fri that it has pretty much been raining all the time and I have covered my miles on country roads so this wax really has been put through it's paces in the hard conditions. Further to this I would add that, if Polymer can last this long on a car being used to almost an extreme, then it should push amazing results on a low miliage car used in good weather conditions and good roads:driver:

Jays Polymer is a pleasure to use and you get a great satisfaction from using it as well.

I will update on the quality of beading and how the durability holds up over the coming weeks.

I will also test Jay's Wet Look as well once the weather is better.

Thank you to Jay for providing me the opportunity to test his waxes. So far the experience is very positive and proving to be a good contender.


----------

